# Alkaline Trio



## dprogram (Oct 11, 2011)

I know Im going to get tons of negative feedback on this. I FUCKING LOVE ALK3!!!! Anyone else?


----------



## CrisM (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to hate them because I thought they were some emo band, until a friend of mine showed me some good songs. I don't like ALL their music, but a great deal of it I do. They are a good live show too.


----------



## robbaked (Oct 13, 2011)

Bloodied up, crawl, american scream, calling all skeletons... ya, good shit. Fucking dorks though


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Oct 13, 2011)

I love them! Of course they're new shit's kinda ehhh with me. But they're old shit's amazing.
Fuck the haters.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had Every Thug Needs a Lady stuck in my head for days...


----------



## CrisM (Oct 14, 2011)

'Every Thug Needs a Lady' is a good one, but I love 'My Friend Peter'. In my opinion, it's their best song.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Oct 14, 2011)

chaosfactorxx said:


> I love them! Of course they're new shit's kinda ehhh with me. But they're old shit's amazing.
> Fuck the haters.


EdZachary right, you are..


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I got a trio tat.
"Even christ himself would cringe at the sight of your scars".


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 24, 2012)

GoodFuckingBye


----------



## Coby Neal (Jan 27, 2012)

GODDAMNIT! the most depressing shit. to not make me depressed. best album


----------



## bip (Mar 23, 2012)

im so stoked theres a forum on this...


----------



## dprogram (Mar 24, 2012)

*"My Little Needle"*
i'll come down to get you high. or maybe sing you a lullaby. sing you to sleep, a sleep you'll never wake from. sing you to coma so to speak. and when i fall down, i'll fall apart. trade in my bike for a shopping cart. and beg change from a world that needs some, like i need someone. so where are you my little needle? the stack's been burned away, but i'm so inebriated that i cannot see three feet in front of me. between the moon and you, lunacy is setting in. lately i've been feeling dead inside, like my guts have dried up and died. but every night i water them back to life, yeah every night i water them back to life. and when i fall down, i'll fall apart. trade in my bike for a shopping cart. and beg change from a world that needs some. i'm tired of sleeping alone. so where are you my little needle? the stack's been burned away, but i'm so inebriated that i cannot see three feet in front of me. between the moon and you, lunacy is setting in.


----------



## bip (Apr 2, 2012)

the demo for nose over tail and cringe. uhh.


----------



## Jawline (Apr 2, 2012)

I love em, Dan's on the revival tour and has a pretty dope set with some of their songs in it


----------

